# Baccarat Havana Selection Rothschild Cigar Review - A Sweet Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is wrapped in a very dark Maduro skin, it looks good and burns OK, a couple of touch-ups were needed. The wrapper is so sweet that I can...

Read the full review here: Baccarat Havana Selection Rothschild Cigar Review - A Sweet Maduro


----------

